# Stereo in 5.1 mit Premiere Pro



## Garion (23. April 2004)

Ich habe gelesen, daß ich mit Premiere Test Version meine Stereo Datei in 5.1 umwandeln kann. Aber ich weiß nicht wie es gehen soll.
Ich habe 5.1 Audio Spur erstellt, kann dann aber nicht meinen Stereo Sound aus dem Film dort einfügen.
Sinn des ganzen den Ton des Videos auf r+l+c legen und etwas Musik  auf r+l+rr+rl

Gruß, Garion


----------



## Garion (23. April 2004)

Hat sich schon erledigt. Habe was gefunden:

http://www.adobe.de/tips/prepsurround/main.html


----------

